# Wheel cleaner safe for ceramic coatings



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I used Gyeon ceramic wheel coating on my alloys but still find that using the pressure washer alone and even a wash mitt and shampoo isn't getting rid of the brake dust. I feel like to get them 100% clean I'm going to have to revert to using a wheel cleaner and detailing brushes. Can anyone please recommend a decent wheel cleaner that will not remove or attack my ceramic coating. Thanks in advance


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been using Power Maxed frequent use wheel cleaner recently and it's not been effecting my wheel coating (Raceglaze nano wheel sealant) - so would have thought as the ceramic coating is supposed to be better, should be fine ? 

I've been pleased with it and cleaning well, not expensive to try out :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been using a dedicated pH shampoo mix so the cleaning is maximized while the protection enhanced. 

Perphas you could reduced a specific wheel cleaner to the ratio where is was effective, would a ceramic shampoo from Gyeon itself suffice.

John Tht.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Chemical guys diablo wheel gel in a dedicated snow foam bottle.

1) Spray discs with Bilt hamber Atom Mac 
2) foam wheels with Diablo (Great foaming wheel cleaner) 
3) rinse diablo
4) use Auto Finesse revolution in a dedicated wheel bucket with a microfiber glove, small brush and barrel brush.
5) Clean wheel with Auto Finesse revolution and your brushes.
6)Rinse wheel off
7)Spray auto finesse aqua coat on wheels for added hydrophobicity


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Rian said:


> Chemical guys diablo wheel gel in a dedicated snow foam bottle.
> 
> 1) Spray discs with Bilt hamber Atom Mac
> 2) foam wheels with Diablo (Great foaming wheel cleaner)
> ...


That's one serious wheel cleaning routine mate!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

tmitch45 said:


> That's one serious wheel cleaning routine mate!


It does seam like a lot of steps but its handy to know what to do in what order as it eliminates over thinking, i know what I need to do and I do it and its done no sweat.

When I had 20 spoke wheels it would take 45 mins for all 4 then I swapped to 10 spoke wheels and it cut it down a bit.

Now I have 3sdm 0.05 mono blocks and its about 20-30 mins for all 4

So ive refined my routine over a few sets of alloys now and the new ones are white so I cant afford to miss bits 

Hopefully you can find a routine that works for you


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk rotate 10-1 with a foaming trigger head


----------

